# Giving Floor Plan To Architect To Finish - General Questions



## wellowell (Jun 27, 2016)

Hello,

So I've created a floor plan with Chief Architect Pro. I've placed toilets, doors, stairs, etc all to code requirements. Set all interior/exterior dimensions, etc. A little over 5,000 square feet.

I'd like to hand this off to an architect, home designer, dratfsman, etc. to look over, modify the exterior a bit, etc. An an engineer to determine everything is structurally sound, etc.

About what price range would I be looking at? (Ballpark)

Basically, I want to go from my floor plans > ready to build plans.

So a year down the road I can pull out the plans and start building.

Any recommendations on what type of person I should use?

Thanks!


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

As a professional home builder, have you met and worked with other enginerers and architiects in the past that you were impressed with? Or are you a DIY'er?


----------



## glkirk (Nov 27, 2011)

Lets see um? Post um.
What kind of "Braced wall calculations" are needed in your locality?


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

I'd budget about $100,000.

Should come in under.


----------



## SavannahReno (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## javatom (Sep 9, 2008)

I have been using chief architect for over a decade. I do this service all the time. The cost has a lot to do with your local building department requirements and how detailed you want the plan to be.


----------



## architectrunner (Dec 4, 2015)

You don't need an architect, you need a permit drafter and the cost will depend on services provided.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Your post / questions remind me of a guy I knew 40 yrs. ago that who owned a gas station with two repair bays in the back. Sign in doorway leading to shop read...... labor rate $ 10 an hr. if you watch $ 12 an hr.if you try to help $ 14 an hr.if you worked on it before you brought it here $16 an hr.


Looks like you'd be in the $16 an hr. class.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

As others said will depend on what your Bldg. Dept. wants to see on plans.

How much of what has to be engineered?

Geo Tech report?

Energy calcs required?

Fire sprinklers?

Out here full set of plans must be stamped by an engineer.

We also need full energy calcs.

You end up spending huge dollars before you even layout the house.


----------

